# What dream preps would you get if you hit Powerball tonight



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

To be fun lets eliminate the obvious stuff like cleaning up debt etc.

Few hundred Acres of rural land on which I would build my dream house which would double as my bugin location.

Brand new 4wd pickup

Few ATV's for my new home

Six Inch Colt Python just like Ricks from TWD

Barret .50 BMG rifle

Some type of Class III full auto, probably an AK-47 or M16

Enough food for my extended family for 5 years

A herd of chihuahua's to protect my new property.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would just want about 15 acres , with a 20 foot high reinforce block wall around it . a large work shop 50`x50`climet control of course , and in this shop I would be able to do what every I need to do to repair , build , make ,ect. ... the basic fort would be perfect . And a little house for the wife and dog .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll buy the ticket but part of me doesn't even want to win that much money. Everyone will want a piece of you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> ...Everyone will want a piece of you.


Welcome to my world...


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

My own island.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

My own mountain/bunker with all the amenities. 
Ford F650.
An awesome HK collection including a safe full of mp7's, 100's of the 40 round mags and enough factory ammo to fill them until the next century.
And a redhead with big &!&$ and a nice %**. Maybe 2 of those.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Quip said:


> And a redhead with big &!&$ and a nice %**. Maybe 2 of those.


Or 3


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> View attachment 14289


So let me get this straight, my good friend TXMarine6531,

If you win the big jackpot, you wanna buy a crappy 1970's wash and wear Blue suit and tired old Florsheims? :smile:

Just kidding, I like the BAG...(Big Ass Gun!)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Poured concrete root cellar 
I would buy a couple of farms from the elderly neighbors when they give them up.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd get 50 acres to put my double wide mobile home on. It would be sitting on a 2 foot thick concrete slab that is the top of my bunker underneath. Over stocked with the 3 B's. More than enough guns and ammo to keep Obummer awake at night!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Pay off all debts
2. Set up annuity to pay me $25,000 a month FOREVER
3. Take of my kids, my friends Bob, Kyle, David, and Slippy
4. build a camp on a lake in Maine... get-to-able by 4wheel drive, boat, or snowmobile..... with large underground area, 6 jeep's all camo, lots of food and fuel.
5. hire a bunch of Marines for security
6 a load of ar15 rifles with enough ammo to fight a small war
7. pick up a few extra weapons for when shtf..hide them in a deep dark secure bunker under the bunker


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

just basic stuff for me i never want much in life just happy family thou i would like a underground mancave / bunker 
thou i am willing to bet i will have all kinds of friends come out of the wood work even the girl who gave me my first kiss at 6 would be like ' we are soul mates ' and all kinds of sh*t like that.
I would do one thing for a really big giggle / a test
I would say in public I am looking for a new women and i will wait on stage at such n such parking lot and when all the chicks - men who claim to be women who claim they love their man and blah blah get in the huge group with news crew to cover the live footage and get a mega phone and say' YOU ARE ALL BUNCH OF HOOKERS YOU 2 FACE LYING BIOTCHES!!! then run like hell to my bunker so I can put the test


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

at $900,000,000.00 I would try to buy Cheyenne mountain... the ultimate bug out location....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> What dream preps would you get if you hit Powerball tonight.
> To be fun lets eliminate the obvious stuff like cleaning up debt etc.


I would only buy one thing......
A small hungry third world nation.

It gives me everything I look for in a prep.
Large border boundary = safety margins galore
Loyal followers because I, while the king of the land, would create a society far better than they have
Natural resources, timber, diamonds, minerals, oil etc for continued income.
And I'd make it a tax shelter for the uber rich. Keep your money in the US and pay 45% or invest in the Gregtopia Savings and Loan and only pay 5%.

I know it won't last for ever and would eventually collapse, but I'm 42 - I think I could rock that gig for another 40 to 50 years and die happy.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm still bugging in so I'd have the concrete type siding put around my wood exterior house + a heavy duty metal roof installed.
Buy the best 1972 Ford Bronco I could find in the country
3 Barrett 50 BMG to go into my 'break glass incase of war" collection
Better outdoor surveillance and detection equipment,
Improve my back-up power making my battery and inverter system more capable and buy a larger generator.
Have a s__tload of firewood delivered then a s__tload more!
Have several gluten free pizzas delivered  and pop a few gluten free beers open!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> 2. Set up annuity to pay me $25,000 a month FOREVER


I read on the powerball website that the annuity payments are annual, each year the payment increases by 5%. I'd take the lump sum. If you die, payments stop. With lump sum, your family has a butt load of money.



Slippy said:


> So let me get this straight, my good friend TXMarine6531,
> 
> If you win the big jackpot, you wanna buy a crappy 1970's wash and wear Blue suit and tired old Florsheims? :smile:
> 
> Just kidding, I like the BAG...(Big Ass Gun!)


That suit's pimpin'! I would have multiple gatlings. Turrets in the house, vehicles, certain locations around the land I'll buy. With, let's say, 10,000 rounds per gun for land/house, vehicles get about 5,000.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd buy out the rest of Obumer's contract just so Trump could say, "You're fired!"


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I'd buy out the rest of Obumer's contract just so Trump could say, "You're fired!"


that would be awesome and you can charge a fee where it be held and watch the lines fill up like when they do the limited section 8 applications


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm afraid at the accelerated rate we are going toward places I don't want to go the 900,000,000.02 jackpot
will be worthless not far down the road so I continue to sure up what we have and prepare as best we can!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A fortified island with a CAT-2 5k ft. runway, 5"50 dual purpose coastal defense guns, AAA.

A 500 acre spread in the foothills, CAT-2 5k ft. runway next to a 5,000 square foot above/ below ground bunker, fortified hangar.

North American b-26 bomber with "0" time engines and turbos with the range to get to the island, possibly an ONMARK conversion.

OR, a medium twin turbo shaft bird, both be CAT-2 capable. 

Without saying both places stocked with guns, ammo, food, water system, ATGM's, AAA, layered defenses.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

How awesome would that be to have a B-26, or a B-25?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> How awesome would that be to have a B-26, or a B-25?


I almost traded my PA-28 R200 Arrow for a B-25 Mitchell a long time ago, even trade at the time.

Should have done it, most likely would have killed myself with it though.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> How awesome would that be to have a B-26, or a B-25?


For a twin of that era besides a B25 or B26 I always liked the P-38 and maybe the British Mosquito.
F7F wud be cool too!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

My wife and I have already decided that if we win we will buy 100+ acres somewhere and set up a compound. Part of which will be dedicated to survival.

MOST of the compound will be dedicated to dog rescue and a free dog boarding for veterans who are being deployed and have not other place to put their dogs. 

And a tank.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Man I'd love about 40 acres, with the house situated in the middle. Solid wood walls ( I had a cabin in CO that had about 1 foot thick solid beam walls), with steel shuttered windows and a good metal roof. Pond and or stream on the property. Mostly wooded will do with maybe 7-8 acres cleared? Oh, and a nice Bronco I, a few nice AR's, a nice .308 bolt action, and of course a good cellar/bunker with everything I can think to buy for it!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Family compound. I imagine it looking like any other gated suburb neighborhood, but by invite only.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Pretty interesting...... that all the dreamers have modest pipe dreams.....considering the 900 million drawing has an app 550 mil cash payout.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1. A basement under this house
2. the 80 acres across the road just to make sure it was never developed, I'd still let the farmer who currently rents the land continue to farm it.
3. house on the beach with a fishing pier

Assuming enough to pay the bills money doesn't make you happy so no major lifestyle changes. Your attitude towards life is what determines how happy you are with life.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Come on guys half a billion. I'd buy a large island near Fuji, 100 acres as a winter home. Staffed and guarded by cute locals. 

Next would be a ranch, 10000 acres minimum. Question is where? Texas, Montana or Alaska, heck I'll buy 3 smaller 3000 acre mini ranches. So I can hunt or hide when or where ever I want. 

Next would be the toys. Of course there would be armor, machine guns, planes and copters. Off road race trucks and buggies, street legal if possible. Am I even half way done yet?? 

I'd be sure to save maybe a third of the $500M to live on the next 35 years. I'd never make it to my mid eighties having that much fun. Which still leaves me 166 million or $1300 a day living for living expenses not counting any interest.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Pretty interesting...... that all the dreamers have modest pipe dreams.....considering the 900 million drawing has an app 550 mil cash payout.


Well, that and a Ferrari. lol


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would buy a large class A motor home and take my nephews around the United States so they could see all the beauty that it has to offer. While that was happening (approximately one year) I would have a modest home built, that included a basement, a safe room, a root cellar and multiple fireplaces. The property would be located in the GA/TN area. I envision approximately 50 acres, with the house in the middle. A smoke house, a bunk house, a large green house, a decent sized barn and a huge orchard. The whole perimeter fenced with remotes to open the gates. We would need a few off road utility vehicles. That should take care of our needs for generations.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

they say money cant buy happiness , I say they just need to know where to shop


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Pretty interesting...... that all the dreamers have modest pipe dreams.....considering the 900 million drawing has an app 550 mil cash payout.


I don't know, that island with all the required amenities would eat up a good half.

I does not end there, upkeep will take a lot. an SK radar system would run over a million alone.

Besides that was just a start on my part, would have been more detailed if I was not a hunt and peck typist.

A mile long runway needs a good size island to start. MLS gear is not cheap either.

That turbo shaft twin would just be a E&E plane that I could fly, there would be others to haul cargo to the island, like a C-130 Hercules.

The 130 is great for short runways, most of the jets require 10k feet of runway and three feet thick.

I could get away with a foot and a half thick.

With a load I use to run well past V2 with a DC-3 before rotating, eating up a mile of runway.

It took a hundred million to do the Apra harbor base on Guam back then in 1942 dollars.

I would probably spend about half to three quarters on fitting out, including a Buckley class DE converted to a luxury ship.

That island would have 20 years worth of EVERYTHING stored on it.

Can you tell I like planes and guns???


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Can you tell I like planes and guns??? 

Makes 2 of us SOCOM


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Buy the best 1972 Ford Bronco I could find in the country


My original thought was about 6 1986 Jeep CJ-7's (1986 was the last year they were made) - have them all overhauled and redo


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I read on the powerball website that the annuity payments are annual, each year the payment increases by 5%. I'd take the lump sum. If you die, payments stop. With lump sum, your family has a butt load of money.
> 
> That suit's pimpin'! I would have multiple gatlings. Turrets in the house, vehicles, certain locations around the land I'll buy. With, let's say, 10,000 rounds per gun for land/house, vehicles get about 5,000.


I would take it in lump sum and set up my own annuity... most likely through Modern Woodmen of America... they are a non-profit fraternal insurance company


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Fully Stocked Prepper hideout


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm buying me a dozen, signed and serial numbered authentic slippy pikes. Made by the man himself at slippy lodge....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> I'm buying me a dozen, signed and serial numbered authentic slippy pikes. Made by the man himself at slippy lodge....


Excellent! Slippy Approved :encouragement:


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would take it in lump sum and set up my own annuity... most likely through Modern Woodmen of America... they are a non-profit fraternal insurance company


Ok gotcha. That's a smart idea, ration the money to yourself.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Fully Stocked Prepper hideout
> View attachment 14300


Now thats one prepped bug out location


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I couldnt possible list it all, but more land for a start.

I know this has nothing to do with prepping but did you hear this guy its funny. I heard this on a local radio station.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Welp I didn't win  Good luck everybody else! If there isn't a winner tonight its going to be over 1 billion dollars


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

socks and more coconuts.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I would have to play to win! But if I won it would be a farm ... Probably a tree farm with all rots of different species to. Set my kids up for a legacy.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn, Cheyenne Mountain will reside safely with the gooberment.... My hope and dreams have been crushed 
I had heard that they had a working Stargate there and wanted to get off world ASAP :stargate01:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have a ticket, but a fellow at work bought 400 tickets. I hope he wins. I'll never see him again, then. :21:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I DID win the powerball tonight. 4 dollars. Yippee! I think I'll buy a can of corned beef hash.


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

An old underground comm's bunker or missile silo. It's already hardened against an E.M.P. cost anywhere up to around $10 million. Then completely revamp it. Build a decent house above it for easy access to it. 
A good armored truck converted to run on most anything(like some of the old military trucks)
Set up a trust to pay all the taxes on my new fortress


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a man of simple needs and wants. A good woman, a good dog, and a place with acreage in the mountains so I can live out the rest of my life well armed, well stocked, and comfortable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am a man of simple needs and wants. A good woman, a good dog, and a place with acreage in the mountains so I can live out the rest of my life well armed, well stocked, and comfortable.


Sorry Prepared One, I see you did not win....... back to the world of concrete for you!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea......story of my life. Work till I drop. Still working on getting out of this city tho, one way or the other. I am tired of the concrete, noise, crime, endless meetings, and chasing the carrot that I am never allowed to catch. Sales is always about "What have you done for me today?" I like my job but I am ready for a change after 30 years.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I share your sentiments....deeply.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, its going to be $1,300,000,000.00 on the next drawing.... Maybe I will get my mountain.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Or maybe IIIIIIIIII, will get my mini guns.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

A large amount of gold & silver coins, a couple hundred acres & build a very green ( self sufficient ) home.

And I'd replace our 2012 class A motorhome with a 40' Allegro diesel pusher.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah a couple hundred acres , we'll make that a section. Lol . Self sufficient home, underground bunker, gold and silver , more food , guns and ammo, a few vintage Harley's, a tractor with all the attachments, some goats, chickens , a few head of cattle, a good fence surrounding the whole property, a house for my daughter her husband and my granbaby on the property. That would be good start.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Panchito said:


> Yeah a couple hundred acres , we'll make that a section. Lol . Self sufficient home, underground bunker, gold and silver , more food , guns and ammo, a few vintage Harley's, a tractor with all the attachments, some goats, chickens , a few head of cattle, a good fence surrounding the whole property, a house for my daughter her husband and my granbaby on the property. That would be good start.


With as cheap as land is in west TX, you could probably buy up almost that whole section of the state.


----------

